# Docket No. 00-108-10 CWD Herd Certification Program Interstate Movement Farmed Cervid



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Monday, March 10, 2014 

Docket No. 00-108-10 Chronic Wasting Disease Herd Certification Program and Interstate Movement of Farmed or Captive Deer, Elk, and Moose; Program Standards 

Singeltary Submission

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/03/docket-no-00-108-10-chronic-wasting.html



kind regards,
terry


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

terry said:


> Monday, March 10, 2014
> 
> Docket No. 00-108-10 Chronic Wasting Disease Herd Certification Program and Interstate Movement of Farmed or Captive Deer, Elk, and Moose; Program Standards
> 
> ...


 

Program Standards: Chronic Wasting Disease Herd Certification Program and Interstate Movement of Farmed or Captive Deer, Elk, and Moose 

-----Original Message----- 

From: [email protected]

Sent: Wednesday, March 12, 2014 6:49 AM To: [email protected] Subject: Regulations.gov [ Your scheduled notification: ]

Notifications from Regulations.gov

---------------------------------- 

DOCKET: APHIS-2006-0118 

(http://www.regulations.gov/#!docketDetail;dct=FR+PR+N+O+SR;rpp=10;po=0;D=APHIS-2006-0118) 

NOTIFICATION NAME: FREQUENCY: Daily EXPIRES: 07/01/2014 NUM DOCUMENTS: 1 

*** DOCUMENT ID: APHIS-2006-0118-0411

(http://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=APHIS-2006-0118-0411) 

*** DOCUMENT TYPE: PUBLIC SUBMISSIONS POSTED DATE: 03/11/2014 DOCUMENT TITLE: Comment from Terry Singeltary 

snip...end...tss 

attachment is now working...

kind regards, terry


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Chronic Wasting Disease Herd Certification Program and Interstate Movement of Farmed or Captive Deer, Elk, and Moose FR Doc No: 2014-09714 April 29, 2014 UPDATE


http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2014-04-29/html/2014-09714.htm 

http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2014-04-29/pdf/2014-09714.pdf 


greetings, if I understand this correctly, in my opinion, having individual states and the cwd rules there from each state, if said cwd rules are stronger in any individual state, then the voluntarily and pro industry FR Doc No: 2014-09714 will NOT preempt these individual states cwd rules. if the FR Doc No: 2014-09714 would have been mandatory in every state, and not so pro-industry, I might have thought different. so, we will see which states really want to help end cwd, or the ones that want to continue to help spead it. until a live cwd test is validated and in full use, and or a vaccine is validated and in use, all we can do is stop the movement of cervids between states. it is the only logical solution in my opinion. ...TSS



for those interested, see more here ;



Tuesday, April 29, 2014 

CWD Herd Certification Program and Interstate Movement of Farmed or Captive Deer, Elk, and Moose FR Doc No: 2014-09714 April 29, 2014 UPDATE 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/04/cwd-herd-certification-program-and.html




kind regards,
terry


----------

